# Created my own garden



## GrandpasFootsteps (Apr 29, 2011)

I have been spending a lot of time in the past couple of months turning my thumb green. I planted a blackberry & blueberry garden. I put in 7 arapaho blackberry, 7 brazos blackberry, and 3 various blueberries. Almost all of them are budding already and it's only been 3 weeks since I put them in the ground. They won't produce this year, but I may get some next year. I planted with the intent of making wine from these blackberries. I modified the sprinkler system so I have a soaker hose running by each plant under the layer of mulch. 

I never have been much of a gardener, but it has been very relaxing putting it all together and maintaining it. There's something primal about having your hands in the earth and mud.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 29, 2011)

Very cool. Within just a few years those blackberries will take over the garden if the rabbits and deer don't get them first.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice. It's a lot of fun picking fruit for your own wine in your backyard.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 29, 2011)

I wish I had a back yard large enough to plant some bushes. We thought of picking up some blueberry plants but no real place to put them.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats on the garden. Im not much of a gardner either.


----------



## n2tazmania (Apr 29, 2011)

There is just something about having your own garden to work in. My winter project was grapevines, mucadine vines, boysenberries, blackberries and strawberries. Also planted some apple trees. If nothing else, maybe the grocery bill will go down in a few years with the extra fruit.....


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice little berry patch!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 29, 2011)

It can be very relaxing and rewarding, but sometimes it can tiring and unfruitful. It is the former that carries you through the latter.


----------



## Julie (Apr 30, 2011)

grapeman said:


> It can be very relaxing and rewarding, but sometimes it can tiring and unfruitful. It is the former that carries you through the latter.



Yes it is the former that carries you through. The last two years I have not been able to get any fruit from my cherry trees, blueberry bushes and concord grape vines. Late frost hit hard. This year while there is still a chance of frost, I am hoping not. My cherry trees are loaded with blossoms.


----------



## WineYooper (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks really good, I'm green with envy. Still so wet and occasional snow flakes here it will be at least two weeks before I can rototill. Last year at this time I had most of the cool crops in. The deer jumped my 6 foot fence last year and ate most of my pepper plants so the down side can be really down but harvesting my own fresh veggies can make up for it. May have to start harvesting deer with the bow so I can reduce my beef costs and curb some of the problem, long as the DNR doesn't catch me.


----------



## n2tazmania (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds like you guys need a good tender Venison steak to go with all these veggies and fruit......


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 1, 2011)

We love our garden and little orchard. During the summer, we eat from it every day and preserve a bunch so that we can have it during the winter too. You'll eat healthier and the fresh air and exercise does the body good.


----------

